# List of toxic plants for goats?



## prairiegirl01 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi all,

Is there a list somewhere on this site of what plants are toxic for goats? I tried using the search tool but couldn't find what I was looking for.

And, does anyone know if curly dock is poisonous for goats? I know it's not good for horses....

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

Texas A & M University lists "DOCK" as poisonous to goats, though "CURLY" Dock is not listed. I personally would take no chances with any kind of "DOCK". 

JMHO.

Suzie


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

www.kinne.net has a list of different sites.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

My Nubians have been eating dock every day for nine months. They've always had some alfalfa before they go out. Some weeds are toxic at some growth stages and not at others. Weather & growing conditions play a role. The best web source I've found so far is at goat-link.com. It has pictures, too.

Tom


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

After what has happened to my friend's Boer babies (deformed, hairless, goiters) I wouldn't recommend feeding wild mustard to goats. Kathie


----------



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you for the info! This will surely help!


----------



## prairiegirl01 (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks for the sites and the personal experiences. I went to some of the sites and there is conflicting information listed there--so that's why I was hoping for some personal experiences! Anyone else out there seen their goats eat dock without any ill effects? I got a load of hay that had some in it--the horses have been carefully sifting it out, but the goats are eating it, of course. I try to get as much out as I can, but I've missed some seed stalks. 

Thanks!

Chris


----------

